# New boyfriend, one of my dogs is now peeing on carpet overnight



## mortmom (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a two dogs, a 6 year old dalmatian named Kona, and a 4 year old border collie/aussie shepherd mix named Shiloh. Both are rescues. I've had Kona for 4 years and Shiloh for 3 years. They were each potty-trained before I got them and I've never had any problem with them pottying in the house. For the first time since I've had them, I now have a serious boyfriend and he has been frequently sleeping over for the past 5 months. When he isn't there, the dogs usually sleep on my bed. When he is here, we've been having them sleep elsewhere. Things were fine but in the past 2 weeks, one of them has started occasionally peeing on the carpet during the night when he is over. I don't think it's a medical issue because it is happening infrequently and they both seem fine otherwise. At first, we were letting them sleep elsewhere in the house (floor of my room, the couch or guest bed), and leaving their dog door open and they still pee'ed in the house twice (once in my home office and once in my bedroom). We've now tried having them sleep on dog beds in my room and the first night went fine, last night someone pee'ed in the master bedroom. Has anyone had this problem and, if so, how did you handle it? Thanks!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree crate them


----------



## Spunky Dog (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi MortMom,

I have encountered this very situation with my dog before. It sounds to me like your dog(s) is/are jealous of your new boyfriend, and they are likely peeing out of spite.

Are you still spending lots of time with your dogs? Even the slightest bit of downtime from what they are used to can cause them to act as they do.

I would also suggest thoroughly cleaning the areas where they pee, as even the slightest amount of a scent can cause them to pee again.

Perhaps you need to identify the trigger for your dog's peeing. To understand the reasons why dogs pee, there is a useful article at http://howtostopdogproblems.com/dog-peeing-in-the-house/, and to learn how to stop the peeing, there is another useful article at http://howtostopdogproblems.com/how-to-stop-dog-peeing-in-the-house/

Good luck to you. I hope everything works out.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I think "spite" is a bit of an anthropomorphization and I would suggest "stress," "anxiety," or "fear," instead. When a six-year-old throws a tantrum because his single mommy is going on a movie date and he isn't allowed to come, he isn't being spiteful, he's afraid his mommy is leaving him forever because she loves someone else more than she loves him. Same with the dogs. 

Make your boyfriend as awesome to the dogs as he is to you. Have him help you walk them. Ask him to feed them dinner when he spends the night. Teach him a trick that he can then teach to the dogs. 

As for the dogs, pretend for a while that they are puppies so that you can get them back on track, housetraining wise.


----------



## colby23 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi how do i i train a new puppy that is husky,german shaperd, and lap


----------

